

Interview with the creator of a automatic skin cancer detection app - tchandy
http://www.centralskin.com/article/1178-exclusive-interview-with-thiago-pradi-creator-of-imelanoma-the-automatic-skin-cancer-detection-app/

======
tchandy
More info about the application: \-
[http://www.thiagopradi.net/projects](http://www.thiagopradi.net/projects) \-
[http://www.academia.edu/4490580/Software_for_Melanoma_Detect...](http://www.academia.edu/4490580/Software_for_Melanoma_Detection_for_iOS)
(Paper in portuguese)

